# Breakfast Fatty with Q-view



## vegansbeware (Mar 31, 2008)

This is what reminded me to take pictures. I cut this baby open and almost lost it right there! Check out these pics and you'll see why.

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/j...kfast%20Fatty/


----------



## mdgoos (Mar 31, 2008)

What all did you put in it?


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to put that little tid bit of info. This fatty is made with Jimmy Dean Maple Sausage and is filled with  Cream Cheese, Colby Cheese, Jalapenos, Mushrooms and a few slices of Bacon.


----------



## mdgoos (Mar 31, 2008)

I am going to have toi try that; Is there anything that isnt good in a fatty?


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 31, 2008)

I sure cant think of anything. I'm thinkin about using Italian Sausage next time and putting pizza-type ingediants in it. I'll post Q-view on that and tell all how it turned out.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 31, 2008)

I can only think of one word for this.....

YUMMY, YUMMY, YUMMY............... shoot, thats 3 words
Great job.
Andy.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice job. Oh the gooyness.


----------



## phreak (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder if you injected eggs into a fatty if they would cook properly??/


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 6, 2008)

will have to try this ...looks really good.....nice name phreak


----------



## coyote (Jun 6, 2008)

your Q-view of the fattie made the blood slow down in my viens..lol..

that looked great..


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

I was just wondering that.  If I did basically the same fatty but with eggs, would I have to cook them some first?  


Also, I might try flavored cream cheese like herb and garlic Rondele or Boursin.  I put that in my regular scrambled eggs.

Anyone know about the egg factor?
KC


----------



## 1894 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good question KC , I'm thinking a scrambled egg , cheese and bacon fatty sounds good. I have read that the bacon needs to be at least partialy cooked , but not sure on the eggs.


----------



## coyote (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I wonder if you started to make the fattie like some do meat loaf, add egg to meat and kneed. then make the fattie. but i guess that would not be the same.

this might help..


Cooking Whole Eggs for Use in Recipesâ€“ As a nutritious combination of egg whites and yolks, whole eggs should be fully cooked for assured safety in recipes that call for raw or lightly cooked eggs. The following method can be used with any number of eggs and works for a variety of recipes.


> In a heavy saucepan, stir together the eggs and either sugar, water or other liquid from the recipe (at least 1/4 cup sugar, liquid or a combination per egg). Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until the egg mixture coats a metal spoon with a thin film or reaches 160Â° F. Immediately place the saucepan in ice water and stir until the egg mixture is cool. Proceed with the recipe.


_*
Cooking Egg Yolks for Use in Recipes
*_
â€“ Because egg yolks are a fine growth medium for bacteria, cook them for use in mayonnaise, Hollandaise sauce, Caesar salad dressing, chilled soufflÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]s, chiffons, mousses and other recipes calling for raw egg yolks. The following method can be used with any number of yolks.


> In a heavy saucepan, stir together the egg yolks and liquid from the recipe (at least 2 tablespoons liquid per yolk). Cook over very low heat, stirring constantly, until the yolk mixture coats a metal spoon with a thin film, bubbles at the edges or reaches 160Â° F. Immediately place the saucepan in ice water and stir until the yolk mixture is cool. Proceed with the recipe.


_*
Cooking Egg Whites for Use in Recipes
*_
â€“ Cooking egg whites before use in all recipes is recommended for full safety. The following method can be used with any number of whites and works for chilled desserts as well as Seven-Minute Frosting, Royal Icing and other frosting recipes calling for raw egg whites.


> In a heavy saucepan, the top of a double boiler or a metal bowl placed over water in a saucepan, stir together the egg whites and sugar from the recipe (at least 2 tablespoons sugar per white), water (1 teaspoon per white) and cream of tartar (1/8 teaspoon per each 2 whites). Cook over low heat or simmering water, beating constantly with a portable mixer at low speed, until the whites reach 160Â° F. Pour into a large bowl. Beat on high speed until the whites stand in soft peaks. Proceed with the recipe.
> 
> Note that you must use sugar to keep the whites from coagulating too rapidly. Test with a thermometer as there is no visual clue to doneness. If you use an unlined aluminum saucepan, eliminate the cream of tartar or the two will react and create an unattractive gray meringue.
> 
> Making an Italian meringue by adding hot sugar syrup to egg whites while beating them does not bring the egg whites to much above 125Â° F and is not recommended except for dishes that are further cooked. If, however, you bring the sugar syrup all the way to the hardball stage (250 to 266Â° F), the whites will reach a high enough temperature. You can use a sugar syrup at hardball stage for Divinity and similar recipes.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice job on an awesome looking fatty vegan. Do try italian sauage, i actually prefer it to regular.

Have read in one of the many fatty posts to cook your eggs before putting them in. Would prob work pretty good if scrambled.

Think i'd be inclined to precook too.


----------



## chrome (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome lookin fatty !!!!
I always have a problem with mine. They seem to spring a leak and all my cheese runs out, leaving a hollow fatty ... ?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

I wondered about that...  :0-)


----------



## supervman (Jun 6, 2008)

Sure looks like there's eggs in it to me. 
Is that just melted cheese? 
Let us know. 
Thanks
Vman


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2008)

Great looking fatty with tasty stuff inside. Awesome smoke ring!! Nice job!!


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 6, 2008)

mighty fine looking fatty!


----------



## vegansbeware (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope! No eggs! I know it seems Un-American or even Un-Human, but I can't stand em. That's just cheese. I Like Cheese!


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

great lookin fatty!!!!!!! great job!!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome job!  I'm thinking about doing one for the office, would require getting up a bit early but I think I'm up to the challenge.  That took about 2 hours?


----------



## vegansbeware (Jul 1, 2008)

I really wouldn't put a "time limit" on it. If I remember correctly, this one took me about 3-4 hours. Basically, when it cones to smoking, there isn't a "time limit", you cook to temperature. I would suggest cooking it the night before. I have found that smoked meats tend to taste better the day after anyways. Something about letting the flavors mesh. Good luck on your fatty though, sorry it took so long to reply to you question, but hey, at lest I answered it, right? Better late than never!


----------

